# My Dwarf/Balloon Platys



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

heres my babies


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

more...........


----------



## Jobrien323 (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice pics!

What kind of camera do you use to take your pics? I can't for the life of me get a good pic of my fish!!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Its a Kodak Easy Share... I think its a 3.2. I take a lot of pics before I get good ones then I edit them. 

One of these days I'll try my dads 5.0!


----------



## Jobrien323 (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok, it's me then... I have the Easy Share 5.0 as well, just got a good tip about using manual focus rather than rely on auto


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

where'd you get those???


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

True Value hardware. lol they sell fish


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

hey I can't get any pics to see
mouse


----------

